# I need your opinion...



## Ythier (May 14, 2005)

Hi,
I need your opinion !
I made a poster on scorpions which I will print soon.
It will be 50x70cm (20x27in), good quality paper, and 76 species of scorpions. Price will be about 10€ (12$) max.
Now I'm just wondering how many copies I should print.
Do you think it's a good idea ? If you see this poster in a petshop, would you be interested in ?
Here's a picture of the poster, quality is bad but you can imagine the thing.
Thanks a lot for your opinion  
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## fusion121 (May 14, 2005)

That is really cool Eric :worship: , I would definitely buy one, will you be selling them round the EU?


----------



## prang11 (May 14, 2005)

I want one!!!!!


----------



## Michael (May 14, 2005)

Hi eric

It's realy a very good idea!! I am very interesting in that poster :} 

greets 
Michael


----------



## Bayushi (May 14, 2005)

Falyn and I would buy a poster like that....  I say go for it..


----------



## ROBTILE (May 14, 2005)

nice idea(handyman), but isn't it better to make it much bigger.
a poster of 70x50 isn't a real poster in my eyes.
I'll definately buy one if it's for 8€ hehe...


----------



## Ythier (May 14, 2005)

fusion121 said:
			
		

> will you be selling them round the EU?


Yes I hope, if the poster is well received, I will try to offer it to as many petshops as possible, and probably offer it also on my website.


----------



## Ythier (May 14, 2005)

ROBTILE said:
			
		

> but isn't it better to make it much bigger. a poster of 70x50 isn't a real poster in my eyes.


Yes I thought to a bigger size...but unfortunately it's too expensive for my budget


----------



## carpe scorpio (May 14, 2005)

I like it, it is just how I hoped someone might do it. Very cool.


----------



## Kugellager (May 14, 2005)

I think I would definitely have to buy one...especially if they are your photographs :clap: 
How large are the individual images?

John
];')


----------



## Jampel (May 14, 2005)

I would buy it ASAP if you will print em. But larger it better it is for me!


----------



## redhourglass (May 15, 2005)

Hey Eric,

Count me in on a purchase.  Would you be doing a paypal setup with your site for international orders?

Opinions to your questions include the following:

1.  Larger size
2.  More pictures
3.  Signature
4.  All of the above

Seriously, whatever you decide you should do fine in your marketing of the poster.  Maybe Dr. Fet will note a link on his site.  I'll even add a banner to my site or the ring if you or Patrick supply it.

All my best !

Sinc. Chad


----------



## Ythier (May 15, 2005)

Kugellager said:
			
		

> especially if they are your photographs
> How large are the individual images?


Hi,
Yes they are my photos. They are not very large (I think about 7x5cm, 2,7x2in) because I would like to put a lot of species (76). I could enlarge them but reducing the number of species.


----------



## Ythier (May 15, 2005)

redhourglass said:
			
		

> Would you be doing a paypal setup with your site for international orders?


Yes of course Chad, I will put a Paypal page on my site.



			
				redhourglass said:
			
		

> Opinions to your questions include the following:
> 1.  Larger size
> 2.  More pictures


The problem is (except money to make a bigger poster) that even on a bigger poster I can't put all the species I have, so I think I will keep this size and will probably make a second poster in 1-2 years  



			
				redhourglass said:
			
		

> 3.  Signature


What do you mean by signature ?
Thanks


----------



## Ythier (May 15, 2005)

Ok thank you very much guys, your opinion is very precious for me.
Now I know that it is not a too bad idea and I can go to the printer


----------



## Kayv (May 15, 2005)

That is a very good looking poster.  Do you think you can enlarge it a bit so I can see the scorp pics better and read teh species name?  Thank you


----------



## Murziukas (May 15, 2005)

Dear Eric, I'm pretty sure that I could get you much better conditions with printing works here in lithuania.   



			
				Ythier said:
			
		

> Yes I thought to a bigger size...but unfortunately it's too expensive for my budget


----------



## Ythier (May 15, 2005)

Murziukas said:
			
		

> Dear Eric, I'm pretty sure that I could get you much better conditions with printing works here in lithuania.


Lol


----------



## Ythier (May 15, 2005)

eper-ani said:
			
		

> That is a very good looking poster.  Do you think you can enlarge it a bit so I can see the scorp pics better and read teh species name?  Thank you


Hi,
Here is the list of species  

Androctonus amoreuxi (Mauritania)
Androctonus australis (Algeria)
Androctonus baluchicus (Pakistan)
Androctonus bicolor (Israel)
Androctonus mauritanicus (Morocco)
Apistobuthus pterygocercus (Saudi Arabia)
Babycurus jacksoni (Tanzania)
Belisarius xambeui (France)
Brotheas gervaisii (French Guyana)
Buthacus arenicola (Libya)
Butheolus gallagheri (Oman)
Buthus atlantis (Morocco)
Buthus paris (Tunesia)
Buthus ibericus (Portugal)
Buthus mardochei (Morocco)
Buthus occitanus (France)
Centruroides exilicaud (USA)
Centruroides gracilis (Colombia)
Centruroides margaritatus (Honduras)
Centruroides vittatus (USA)
Diplocentrus whitei (USA)
Euscorpius flavicaudis (France)
Euscorpius italicus (Italy)
Euscorpius tergestinus (France)
Grosphus limbatus (Madagascar)
Hadogenes bicolour (South Africa)
Hadogenes paucidens (Mozambique)
Hadogenes troglodytes (South Africa)
Hadrurus arizonensis (USA)
Hadrurus spadix (USA)
Heterometrus aoticus (Vietnam)
Heterometrus spinifer (Thailand)
Heterometrus xnthopus (Pakistan)
Hottentotta franzwerneri (Morocco)
Hottentotta hottentotta (Cape Verde)
Hottentotta jayakari (Oman)
Hottentotta minax (Tanzania)
Hottentotta trilineatus (Tanzania)
Iomachus politus (Tanzania)
Leiurus quinquestriatus (Libya)
Lissothus occidentalis (Mauritania)
Lychas mucronatus (Thailand)
Mesobuthus gibbosus (Greece)
Mesobuthus martensii (China)
Mesobuthus tamulus (India)
Nebo hierichonticus (Israel)
Odontobuthus odonturus (Pakistan)
Opisthacanthus asper (South Africa)
Opisthacanthus elatus (Venezuela)
Opistophthalmus boehmi (South Africa)
Opistophthalmus carinatus (South Africa)
Opitsophthalmus pugnax (South Africa)
Opistophthalmus wahlbergii (South Africa)
Orthochirus scrobiculosus (Pakistan)
Pandinus cavimanus (Tanzania)
Pandinus viatoris (Tanzania)
Parabuthus liosoma (Egypt)
Parabuthus mossambicensis (South Africa)
Parabuthus transvaalicus (South Africa)
Paruroctonus sylvestrii (USA)
Rhopalurus junceus (Venezuela)
Rhopalurus laticauda (Veezuela)
Scorpio maurus fuliginosus (Morocco)
Scorpio maurus palmatus (Israel)
Smeringurus mesaensis (USA)
Superstitionia donensis (USA)
Tarsoporosus species (Venezuela)
Tityus ecuadorensis (Ecuador)
Tityus falconensis (Venezuela)
Tityus paraensis (Frencg Guyana)
Tityus stigmurus (Brazil)
Uroplecte carinatus (South Africa)
Uroplectes planimanus (South Africa)
Vaejovis coahuilae (USA)
Vaejovis spinigerus (USA)
Zabius fuscus (Argentina)


----------



## Michael (May 15, 2005)

Hi, 

Wow, not a small list Eric!
Maybe off topic but how long have you done to collect al these scorpions?

Regards
Michael


----------



## errit (May 15, 2005)

Ythier said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Here is the list of species
> 
> Androctonus baluchicus (Pakistan)


I have never heard of this species yet, is this a new specie or was it a subspecie from A. Amoreuxi.


----------



## Michael (May 15, 2005)

Hi errit,

look here:http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=44219


----------



## chris73 (May 15, 2005)

Do a run of 1000. the price break will be non existant for any less of a quantity. The shop I work at could produce 1000 of these (at full poster size of 25X38) for about $550, so try not to spend more. 19X25 is still a nice size poster and will run a bit cheaper.


----------



## errit (May 15, 2005)

'Hey Michael

Thanks for the link, i haven't read it before. if i understand correct A. Baluchicus is elevated as a new specie as well as those other two that are mentioned. and are A. Maelfaiti and A. dekeyseri two completely new discoverd species?


----------



## Tityus (May 15, 2005)

That is a cool poster Eric  :clap:  :clap:  I would definitely buy one

Tom


----------



## Ythier (May 15, 2005)

Michael said:
			
		

> Maybe off topic but how long have you done to collect al these scorpions?


Hi Michael,
I keep scorpions since about 15 years I think.
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Ythier (May 15, 2005)

errit said:
			
		

> are A. Maelfaiti and A. dekeyseri two completely new discoverd species?


Yes they are.


----------



## wikkid_devil (May 15, 2005)

Count me in! Soon as they're ready let us know . They'll go quick so reserve me one please


----------



## Androctonus_bic (May 15, 2005)

Ok, I also whant one of it.
Can you post here or in the taxonomic changes thread any pic of this too new species of androctonus? Are they very different respect to the other androctonus spp.?


----------



## craig138 (May 15, 2005)

I'd definitly be interested in one of those posters


----------



## 423 (May 15, 2005)

Ooooh, I'd definately buy on of those posters. It's awsome and I know your pictures are usually great


----------



## Ythier (May 15, 2005)

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> Can you post here or in the taxonomic changes thread any pic of this too new species of androctonus?


Hi,
I've unfortunately never seen this two species !


----------



## Mr. X (May 16, 2005)

*Cant wait*

awsome!!! :clap: 
I want one
Next step Eric...a book on scorpions like i told you a year ago. You have the knowledge and the footage to make (my personal opinion) THE best book on keeping and housing scorpions ever created to date. I wait desperately for that day.
Please Eric, make it happen

Peace
Xav


----------



## Ythier (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Xav,
Most of the ideas are already on paper  
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Steven (May 16, 2005)

Even that scorps are not my number1 invert-pets    
i would def. buy that poster !

Go Eric !  :worship:  :clap:


When is it available ?  :?


----------



## Ythier (May 16, 2005)

Hi Steven,
...as soon as I will print it  
Probably in 1-2 weeks !
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Richard_uk (May 16, 2005)

You can put me down for one too!


----------



## Kaos (May 16, 2005)

I want one as well.


----------



## TheNothing (May 16, 2005)

tell me where to sign up and I'll take one!
and share the info with local shops to order their own


----------



## wikkid_devil (Jul 26, 2005)

BUMP!!!!!!!

So what's happening Ythier? :drool:


----------



## prang11 (Jul 26, 2005)

Ya, I agree.  I bet everyone would still buy these.  I know I would.


----------



## Ythier (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi guys,
The poster is ready to go to printing, I'm just waiting for a name for a scorpion on the poster : Hottentotta h. nigrocarinatus. We're currently working on it with Lourenço and a paper should be published in Oct/Nov., perhaps with a new name, I don't know yet. So the poster should be ready in November, I will put a note here.
Thanks !  
Eric


----------



## darrelldlc (Jul 27, 2005)

Step one buy Eric's poster
Step two buy Eric's book when finished
Step Three get third job
Step four save money to go to france and get rare scorplings from Eric.
Yes Put me down for one of the posters, and I didn't even see a pic of it, the species list was more than enough to interest me.
Darrell


----------



## Tityus (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Eric,

You can put me also on the list for this poster and of course when ready your book.  :worship:  :clap:  :worship: 

Tom


----------



## Ythier (Jul 27, 2005)

Book progress slowly... but I'm not alone on this book plan, Mrs Patrick Bultel and Alex Tietz are also responsibles ;P  ...come on guys, get to work !


----------



## fusion121 (Jul 27, 2005)

Ythier said:
			
		

> Book progress slowly... but I'm not alone on this book plan, Mrs Patrick Bultel and Alex Tietz are also responsibles ;P  ...come on guys, get to work !


Sounds great, what aspect of scorpions is the book going to be on?


----------



## Ythier (Jul 27, 2005)

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Sounds great, what aspect of scorpions is the book going to be on?


Keeping & breeding...
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## final-sting (Sep 28, 2005)

thats my official poster and book order  :worship: 

come on november come faster...


----------



## fscorpion (Sep 28, 2005)

I can't see the poster...the picture won't open


----------



## Prymal (Sep 28, 2005)

Eric-

I've not seen the poster but if the photo quality is as superb as those on your site, I'll take two!
And, best of luck on the book project. I'll definitely be looking forward to its publication. Great to see that Bultel will also be a part of the project. His site is quite informative and insightful.  

Luc


----------



## drapion (Sep 28, 2005)

I would like 2 posters to and a book.


----------



## wikkid_devil (Sep 29, 2005)

When can we start placing orders Eric?


----------



## parabuthus (Sep 29, 2005)

The image is not loading for me either.


----------



## Nazgul (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi,

Eric´s on holiday, he´ll be back in about 3 weeks. Just in case someone´s wondering why he´s not responding.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Ythier (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi,
Thanks Alex.
I will put the image as soon as possible, and I'm waiting for a name of a scorpion to be able to send the poster to printing (and I'm also thinking to put more spp on the poster).
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## fusion121 (Oct 17, 2005)

Welcome back, I hope the weather was nice in French Guyana


----------



## Tityus (Oct 17, 2005)

Welcome back Eric


----------



## Ythier (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks, 40°C and 85% hygrometry...I think I prefer Welsh weather  
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Michael (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi Eric!

You have spot Ananteris species?


----------



## Tityus (Oct 17, 2005)

Or some very nice Tityus


----------



## Ythier (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi,
Unfortunately not any Tityus spp (only some molts  ), but I found some Chactidae (probably Brotheas, Brotheochactas or Auyantepuia, don't know yet), and Ananteris (don't know the species yet). Dry season doesn't seem to be very good for scorpions' collecting. I will put some pics of the scorpions in a few days.
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## fusion121 (Oct 17, 2005)

Ythier said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Unfortunately not any Tityus spp (only some molts  ), but I found some Chactidae (probably Brotheas, Brotheochactas or Auyantepuia, don't know yet), and Ananteris (don't know the species yet). Dry season doesn't seem to be very good for scorpions' collecting. I will put some pics of the scorpions in a few days.
> Cheers,
> Eric


I'm looking forward to some pictures of the Ananteris sp., there seem to be very few images available.


----------

